# Dirty South Bluemuda & Fesmuda Journey



## EverydayLawn (Jul 1, 2021)

Howdy!

Living in Dallas, TX with extreme heat in the summer, days above 100 degrees, and flash freezes that last a few days.

Bermuda grass thrives during the heat but goes yellow/brown during the colder months. I'm determined to get early green up by over seeding Kentucky Blue Grass (KBG) into my recently establish common bermuda front yard. #Bluemuda

Most of my energy goes into the front yard. I rushed a late KBG overseed in early May to which most of the heavy rain washed out into low areas. I plan for a full and proper fall overseed reno coming in October.

I've have a SunJoe Electric Reel Mower with one successful Summer Scalp under my belt. I'm currently keeping the height of cut (HOC) at 1.1" or 28 mm.












Since the rear yard is also common bermuda, and has struggled all season due to extreme shade by the massive historic trees that encroach into my property, I'm aiming for a lawn reno. The rear yard bermuda won't be revitalized by even the most aggressive tree trimming. Plan is to either overseed the existing lawn with fescue or completely kill off the bermuda, as best as one can, and reseed the lawn as only fecuse/kbg mix.

The challenge with keeping both bermuda and fescue in the back yard is with all the shade coverage, the fescue will need to be kept at closer to 3" HOC, which makes for an ugly bermuda grass texture. #Fesmuda

Pictures of the rear yard to come!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm very interested. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## EverydayLawn (Jul 1, 2021)

*Fesumda Update - Kill Bermuda (Attempt)*

The current state of my back yard has me in a unique position. I've failed to properly cultivate my bermuda lawn under immense shade throughout the year, thus opening up a chance to start over. I did everything wrong, HOC too low, little water, minimal fertilization/soil amendments, you name it. I only have bermuda grass established in this area. 
I can thus create the worst possible conditions for a lawn and possibly even for a bermuda lawn, prior to a Fall renovation. Don't fight Bermuda, out smart it. It likes heat, water, and sun light.

Initially, I thought of bringing the bermuda back to life, but I'm not satisfied with the type, likely a builder grade common bermuda, sodded back in early 2020. I just now realized I was early with pre-emmergent and that may have prevented runners from fully establishing while it was coming out of winter dormancy. Killing the bermuda lawn in the back yard will consist of continuing the already poor cultural practices and exacerbating the situation further. Accelerating the process will include several steps. I have a generous window to attempt this kill off before re-seeding the area with a next-gen tall fescue/KBG mix by Mountain View Seeds - Titanium 2LS, Raptor III, & Bluenote KBG.

*Process*
Rake the area - I cleared most branches and larger rocks prior to scalping what little bermuda lawn was left.

Scalp the lawn - I will continue to scalp the lawn until it's time to renovate the area with Tall Fescue, approximately October 15th.

Dethatch - aggressively set the dethatcher to the lowest setting and continue to pull out any runners that emerge or think about taking root.

No water - continue to neglect watering and commit to zero additional water/irrigation. I may need to get creative around my wife's raise bed garden nearby.

No light - I will eliminate sun exposure and access to light. I will employ several tarp covers and lay sheets of cardboard to areas that prove to be more resilient against my aggressive cultural practices and punishment.

Maybe - spray out the area with Mesotrione: 2-[4-(methylsulfonyl)-2-nitrobenzoyl]-1,3-cyclohexanedione. I'll need to work closely with my wife on her future plans for her garden expansion.

Video of these thoughts strung together poorly. I lost video files carelessly, so watch at your own boredom.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Subbed on youtube a few weeks ago.

Keep up with the Everyday Lawn


----------



## EverydayLawn (Jul 1, 2021)

Fall is finally here in Dallas, TX and by that I mean temps are below the 90's and the lows are below the 70's. Fall renovation time is here - time to do!

Ordered 12 cu. yds. of compost/mulch soil mix from AAA Sand & Stone is Dallas, TX - excellent service and products. Spread soil in target renovation areas, limited by my above ground sprinkler coverage and laziness. Impressed that no weeds have germinated, fingers crossed it stays that way through winter (doubt). I sheet mulched with cardboard over the existing struggling bermuda grass, it does not like shade, which I have plenty. I fully expect the bermuda to mix in some areas, we'll see how well this looks before trying to eliminating it complete. HOC will be the determing factor, thinking about 2" due to shade.

Seed went down last night, in time for a cold front to blow through, no rain though, so the sprinkler coverage/output will be closely monitored with the increase of wind and no rain in the 10-day forecast. The Andersons starter fertilizer 20-27-5 is also laying gently next to the grass seed. Laziness took over and I didn't top dress prior to watering, but I'm slowly covering low spots as I see pooling of water (not good practice).

I ran a trial of the Tall Fescue/KBG mix prior to seeding and had better than expected results given the temps were still above 90's and didn't drop below 70's at night. Photo is day 5. I may need to mow the lawn after 2 weeks if this growth and germination are the expected results!



Day 1 - Seeding





[media]https://youtu.be/GQUZ6FCc_z4[/media]

The front lawn was aggressively scalped to control a massive army worm infestation. It's recovering well, but not quick enough giving the fall temps. The areas that receive little sunlight have already gone dormant. A few photos of before army works, after, and now.

I'm waiting until day time temps are in the mid 70's before overseeding with KBG, since this grass tend to like the cooler temps for germination. I lightly top dressed the front with sand earlier this season, but I plan to use the soil mix used on the backyard in the front. I'm okay if layering occurs, it will likely be minimal and will be fixed with aeration in the future.

Pre-invasion

After-invasion

Now

Now

Now


----------



## EverydayLawn (Jul 1, 2021)

Day 20 of the backyard Fall renovation with Mountain View Seed Tall Fescue and KBG - Titanium 2LS, Raptor III, & Blue note. The lawn is about 95% germinated with a few bare areas caused by water ponding. I'll remedy those areas next weekend when temperatures drop below the 80's, which should yield quicker germination and faster growth.

The lawn is getting thicc, yet is still very fine! It's soft to the touch, but I anticipate that to change as the seedlings mature. I don't own a rotary mower, so the Sun Joe Reel Mower will have to do. I'll train the grass at 1.2" HOC and will maintain it at 2" heading into the winter time. I will continue to reel mower, since that's the only mower I have on hand.

The lawn has received a moderate amount of starter fertilizer, bag rate, upon seeding on Sept. 22, and another light coat on Day 15. Andersons Starter Fertilizer 20-27-5. I'll follow up soon with liquid Humic Acid and a surfacant to promote root health and water penetration. No fugus so far, but watering has been reduced to a oscillating sprinkler 3-times a day for about 8 minutes, which produces soil moisture saturation just before ponding.

I'm impressed and excited to get reel mowing, which has yielded decent looking stripes! Can't wait until it's fully grown!

Dallas, TX - Growing Zone 8

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aym7mtY5Mf4[/media]


----------



## EverydayLawn (Jul 1, 2021)

2 Months since seeding the backyard with Tall Fescue, KBG blend after sheet mulching with cardboard over dying bermuda grass. The Tall Fescue is thickening up and establishing well, just in time before consistent cooler temperatures set in and first frost.

I am extremely happy with the results and while it's not perfect with still a few bares spots, I'm highly satisfied! I'm maintaining the HOC at 1.5" and will continue this HOC through the winter as the leaves begin to fall and the sunlight exposure increases. Dallas rarely has snow or prolonged freezing temperatures, so I'm not too worried about winter damage. The true test will be hot and dry Summers.

I had limits on my sprinkler coverage, so the entire backyard isn't seeded. I'm planning on shade tolerant landscaping along the perimeter fence with mulch ground cover.











Finishing up diagonal stripes on the backyard with an battery electric Sun Joe Reel Mower (Regular speed)


----------

